# Store Bought Plants vs. Frog Dealer Plants



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I was told by a Frog Dealer to only buy Plants sold by them.

But of course they are trying to make money.

I was just wondering if you guys bought any of your Terrarium Plants from like Walmart or English Gardens or if you only bought from Dart Frog Dealers like he recommended.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I have gotten most of my plants from plant growers.....I have gotten a bunch from places like Black jungle that are a jack of all trades.....I don't think there is any reason to by plants from only frog dealers....


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Frog dealer pants won't contain pesticides


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

I buy mine from reptile stores, better safe than sorry. ...and prices are not that big of a difference especially when your talking about the health of your frogs.

**maybe 3$ - even 10$ more for a plant from frog dealer/reptile store or cheap plant that could = sick frog, vet bill, death of frog, replace frog (could cost more that $300)


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

That was the only reason I could think of (Pesticide).

Are there any other reasons?

If I bought them from a Local Greenhouse would they be OK if I rinsed them off?

I do not want to kill my Frog.

I also do not want to wait another Month for the Next Reptile show to buy Plants there.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You don't want to just assume that plants from a frog dealer have never been exposed to any pesticides. You would need to question them on that. If they were purchased from a nursery, they have most likely been sprayed.
I treat my plants by washing under running water and removing all of the substrate. Soak the entire plant in water for 15 to 30 minutes in room temp water to fully hydrate it. The soak the entire plant in a 10% bleach and 90% water solution for 10 minutes. Rinse VERY well. Pot it back up in a cleaned pot, preferably using the same substrate you use in your viv. Now grow the plant out for 6 weeks to give the systemic pesticides some time to wear off.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Vendors and sponsors SHOULD be offering vivarium tested plants that are pesticide free and ready for use. This takes a lot of the guess work out of planting a vivarium and is a convenien one stop shop scenario. That's not to say that it's only ok to buy plants from these vendors. With a little QT and prep you can get plants anywhere


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

As pumilio mentioned above, many of the pesticides that are now used are systemic and are made to stay in the plant for long periods of time to prevent the constant foliar applications that used to be necessary.

If you are going to nurseries, they are more than likely ordering plants in from FL or TX as that is where a majority of the wholesalers are for indoor tropical plants as they can grow many outdoors there for a majority of the year. Growing outdoors means even more pest issues and pesticide and herbicide applications.

If you do get plants from a garden center, I would do what pumilio suggests and wash the well, repot and then grow them out for a while to get the systemics time to leave. Even if your frogs arent muching on the plants, if a leaf dies, falls down, springtails eat it and get the systemics in them, and then the frog eats the springs, you run a risk.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

If your buying broms and other air plants there is no frog dealer I know of that are growing their own from seed to know wither they are fert, pesticide free they all are coming from large scale growers like Tropiflora, Michael's etc... I use the same methodology no matter where I get plants. Clean on receiving allowed to sit and grow for weeks in new clean substrate that I have made up and use in viv situations. Then cleaned again before using in any vivarium. Don't assume because they are a dart frog dealer that the plants are clean of anything and free to use as soon as you get them. 

The one thing that a plant growers like therizman2(which are people I get most of my plants from) can offer that others can't which is important to me is plants that are known to be frog free in other words never been in a vivarium or situation that other dart frogs or anuran have been around the plants which stores cannot gaurentee..... But even then take caution cause you personally haven't had a hand in the handling of said plants but in most cases they can be used sooner then plants bought from other sources as long as steps are taken.

The most important thing is to be cautious no matter where you get your plants....

Anytime anyone suggest that you only buy from a particular type business or person I am sceptical cause in most cases it isn't about what is best for you or your frogs, but what is best for them to make money and their bottom line wither they are a hobby specific vendor or sponsor.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

jeffr said:


> Frog dealer pants won't contain pesticides


There are a lot of frog dealers (Black Jungle included) that buy things like bromeliads from Tropiflora and other Florida greenhouses. ALL plants should be treated as from the same source. Thoroughly washed, bleach bathed, soil removed, etc. I personally prefer buying the hanging plants from Lowes/HD and take clipping from them as I need them. They usually have lots of Hoya species, ferns, peppermonia, and other things that root really easy from clippings.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Something many people don't realize in the rush for the immediate satisfaction and/or attempt to save a little money (there appears to be a culture in this (and other herp) hobbies, where doing it cheaper provides some level of status) is that many of the vendors are also sponsors of this site as well as important in supporting some of the frog functions (frogday, Microcosm) as well as conservation through those functions.. While it is possible to get some of the plants cheaper at a big box store, you are actually reducing the support for the sponsors. I like to save money as much as anyone else, but I also tend to support the vendors that are important to this hobby. I consider it a good investment in the future of the hobby....... 

Ed


----------



## Patricia1234 (May 1, 2012)

You can use store plants but toss the soil and wash them good. They can have pesticides, pests and eggs of pests which you don't wanna bring into your Vivarium.

As Ed said how much as you really saving? I got all my plants (about 15 total) and knew what all the plants TRULY were for about $90 including shipping and 2 plants were expensive Orchids. So I spent like $4 a plant. Big box stores are selling outside plants not Vivarium plants. I'd be surprised they thrive in the humid jungle environment you setup. Plus you can take FREE cuttings for your next Vivarium and if you don't know how utube it.

PDFs cost money to setup up but if you do it right with the help of knowledgeable sponsors then you should be able to have 15-20yr old frogs. It's ok if you don't have the funds for extras atm but you should be spending the money to give the frogs the best environment they deserve.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

And a down side to online ordering is when you get that little tiny clipping and all you can do is....sigh. 

I hate when you think you are getting one thing and its much smaller or the size just isn't clear. Define clipping....im sure you will hear a few definitions. 

You wonder if some of the online dealers do get bigger plants from a hd or lowes and trim and repot to resell. Who knows.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

mydumname said:


> And a down side to online ordering is when you get that little tiny clipping and all you can do is....sigh.
> 
> I hate when you think you are getting one thing and its much smaller or the size just isn't clear. Define clipping....im sure you will hear a few definitions.
> 
> You wonder if some of the online dealers do get bigger plants from a hd or lowes and trim and repot to resell. Who knows.


for some plants (ficus pumila, and others) smaller cuttings root faster then longer cuttings. that is probably why they give you a small little clipping.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Supporting those who support the hobby is often times worth paying a few extra bucks for a plant, rather than giving your money to a big box store.
Do you like Dendroboard? Support it's sponsors.
Have you ever learned something useful on a vendors website/blog/ or YouTube videos? Support that vendor. 
Do you appreciate healthy frogs, availability, and good selection online or at hero shows? Spend a few bucks by buying your plants from that person as well.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

mydumname said:


> And a down side to online ordering is when you get that little tiny clipping and all you can do is....sigh.
> 
> I hate when you think you are getting one thing and its much smaller or the size just isn't clear. Define clipping....im sure you will hear a few definitions.
> 
> You wonder if some of the online dealers do get bigger plants from a hd or lowes and trim and repot to resell. Who knows.


This is why when I sell cuttings I am specific about the size, 3-5", 4-6", etc. Or number of leaves depending on the species of plant. Also, can always check vendor feedback to check up on who you are buying from.

As mentioned, some cuttings do better from smaller pieces than larger. When I am propagation, 90% of what I propagate I do from cuttings with only a few leaves, they establish faster and take off growing faster than larger cuttings most of the time.


----------

